# Spark plug replacement due? Time period max.



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi can anyone please advise me a max time frame in which a standard TT 180 model 2001 should be replaced with new. 
Service book mentions a max mileage at every 40k .... but no time frame i.e. 2, 3 or say 5 years or more etc. 
For information since last changed I have done 17k - regular type driving , and car still starts and drives very well.
Thanks in advance


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

What plugs were fitted last time?


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

If you're looking to replace them I would recommend NGK spark plugs. More reliable and have a much longer life span.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SamDorey said:


> If you're looking to replace them I would recommend NGK spark plugs. More reliable and have a much longer life span.


NGK what?

OEM are NGK PFR6Q
Which are a long life Platinum plug.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Autodata has replacement at 60000km for longlife servicing (which ties in with the 40000miles you've seen) and every 4-years/60000km for fixed servicing.

So, if you are low on miles: 4-years.
Providing the OEM plugs were used last time.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I did have these fitted.... just checked my service record book and last changed 6 years ago and completed 12,500 miles  
OEM are NGK PFR6Q
Which are a long life Platinum plug.
Though I had changed them about 4 years ago .... but no was 6 years .. still working though , low mileage I guess helps.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

They must be a very high quality spark plug to last so long right , for a high quality Audi 8) 
Time to change now though I reckon.... I must not push my luck with over 6 year old plugs  :roll:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

L80TTR said:


> They must be a very high quality spark plug to last so long right , for a high quality Audi 8)
> Time to change now though I reckon.... I must not push my luck with over 6 year old plugs  :roll:


Yep, a couple of months ago Halfords had them heavily discounted at £8 for a set of four (reduced from £45).
Current price at Eurocarparts is £12 each.


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

David C said:


> SamDorey said:
> 
> 
> > If you're looking to replace them I would recommend NGK spark plugs. More reliable and have a much longer life span.
> ...


Ah sorry didn't know that. I thought it was a brand of spark plug like ECS etc. I brought mine when I first started getting into the swing of working on cars and haven't looked them up since. Learn something new everyday :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

NGK PFR6Q platinum - change every 20k

Or

NGK BKR7E gapped to 0.7mm - change every 20k

Ignore Audis 40k it's far too long

Over 20k is the threshold where degradation has an effect and so keep things optimal

I wouldn't worry about age of plugs as much as mileage


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Or PFR7Q aka rs6 plugs. For a Grade colder.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

2002 Audi TT MK1 - 1.8T (quattro)

Unread postPosted: 13 Jul 2017, 06:44
NGK PFR6Q platinum - change every 20k 
Or 
NGK BKR7E gapped to 0.7mm - change every 20k 
Ignore Audis 40k it's far too long 
Over 20k is the threshold where degradation has an effect and so keep things optimal 
I wouldn't worry about age of plugs as much as mileage. .....

Hi , thanks for the above info. So if I've done 12,750 miles over 6 years with the same spark plugs and TT is starting and running well then I guess I could leave in for longer until say nearer 20k may be another 4 years though :wink:  
Would that time period be ok... 10 years ....wow , I guess time will tell lol 8)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Also consider
if thinking about changing ngk plug type from standard platinum to copper , its not just a case of going to a colder grade,the copper have heat dissipation benefits for tuned turbo engines.+ theyre cheap  comparatively.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Spark plugs.... update : still drives/working well , over 7 years old now and done almost 15,000 miles to date 

What's is the longest time period anyone has gone before changing them for a new set? I guess at 20k is really is the time to replace on mileage for best performance etc, no time limit ?


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Spark plug update.... over 7 years old now ongoing! Done 15 k , and still working well.  
Anyone else for longer amount of time ?


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Repost as 8 years now and 16k miles ....


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Time for replacement then


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought you can do at least 20k miles with a set of new spark plugs.... so why change if working well to date.
TT starts very well and drives also great . Would they be a dash type /fault code number come up of there were a problem with the engine running due to say a faulty plug ? Can anyone confirm or not thanks in advance for any advance everyone.


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

I did my A3 at 35k, looked like they could have done another 35k. Can't imagine spark plugs being stressed anymore in powerful'ish Turbo'd car than a 1.0t Fiesta, if anything I'd have thought the Fiesta plugs would be more stressed as they're probably spark twice as often.


----------



## stusmk1tt (Dec 21, 2016)

Sounds like false economy to me.
Plugs are so cheap and easy to replace why push them ?
Do you leave your oil in for years ? I doubt it, my mechanic recommends Bosch, just changed them after five years 10k, it's a different car to drive.


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

these NGK Iridium are on sale right now
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2135914993

or a set of Bosch super 4 for hakf that price
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spark-Plugs- ... 0810200399


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for your comments and information as always


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

These are 6 months and 4k, they are no longer 0.7mm and I'm not sure what the white residue is on them? Pretty sure I didn't use white grease anywhere?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

StuartDB said:


> These are 6 months and 4k, they are no longer 0.7mm and I'm not sure what the white residue is on them? Pretty sure I didn't use white grease anywhere?


Here're a couple links to get you started. :wink:

https://www.championautoparts.com/Parts ... plugs.html

and not familiar with these folks, but good series of pictures and different conditions:

https://www.vulcandrifterriders.com/spa ... chart.html


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

In my opinion Copper bkr7e are only good for about 4000 miles. So worn is right and a little rich is expected, especially with the 6 months of mapping experiments. Where overfuelling is a way to combat engine knock.










Worn










Somehow cracked? Too much heat maybe?










To be honest I thought I put in iridium ones, so good job I checked them.

I don't think I had done them up as tight as I should have, as I get paranoid about stripping the threads. I still go by tightish then quarter of a turn (probably like 25nm) and always use copper slip.

Still flummoxed about the white deposits? It must be from a tool I used to tighten it up?

The thread OP should read through these as keeping plugs in for too long puts an enormous stress on the coil packs and wiring requiring up to 100% extra power to ignite.

The detonation article highlights the 1st thing I had to do on the 2nd day of owning the car, as i didn't realise it needed momentum or v power. When i changed the head gasket the half electrode had damaged the head and pistons in both cylinder 1 and 2.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

By white, are you referring to the far left plug in the first photo as being the one showing this the most? I'm thinking it could be tied to the flavor of fuel and associated additives combined with higher temperatures from running hard, but I hesitate to make such statements for a variety of reasons. I'd prefer a more golden brown to them. Might be a hair worried you're running a little hot/lean as you go gray to white. Would be interesting to throw in some new plugs starting out on a full tank of another brand and see how they look after a bit.

What's the deal with the far right plug? It looks like it is much cleaner than the others.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

In talking about the white stuff at the non sparking end.

The plug on the right might have already been wiped? Before I decided not too.

Also I think they were not tightened well enough.


----------

